# Lizards > General Geckos >  Crested gecko

## Potatoren

I want to get ONE as a pet only. I have no interest in breedimg or anything. 

What gender makes a better pet if any preference? 

I need to do more research, i want as much as i can get from any dedicated owners etc before dropping any money down. What type of enclosure, size, humidity, temps, food, etc. I know I'll find plenty of info online too but I also want more than just general ideas, i want owner input too.



Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk

----------


## cron14

> I want to get ONE as a pet only. I have no interest in breedimg or anything. 
> 
> What gender makes a better pet if any preference? 
> 
> I need to do more research, i want as much as i can get from any dedicated owners etc before dropping any money down. What type of enclosure, size, humidity, temps, food, etc. I know I'll find plenty of info online too but I also want more than just general ideas, i want owner input too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Got my first and only Crestie a few months back so I'm by no means an expert. I strongly suggest getting on pangeas forums. That place is PACKED with info to basically any question you could think of. 
*Enclosure:* Start off small. I started mine in a large cricket keeper then upgraded to a taller bin. Now I have my crestie in a bioactive setup in an 18 cubed. From my understanding most people say an 18 cubed or 18x18x24 is the absolute minimum for an adult. I usually find my crestie in highest point of the enclosure so I will be upgrading up eventually to something bigger. The key to the enclosure is having a lot of cover for your crestie to hide. So a lot of fake/real plants. 
*Food:* I have basically fed MRP exclusively with some dusted crickets being offered every once in a while. I have three different flavors of repashy and switch it up almost every time I offer. If you chose to feed insects, they should be dusted. 
*Temps:* I feel like this topic has a good amount of debate around it but the absolute highest the temps should get is low-mid 80s. You may have people say it should never get above the high 70s but, just from personal experience, my crestie has tolerated temps in the low 80s. On warm days I usually take a frozen water bottle or two and leave it above the enclosure. The cool air sinks and drops the temps a few degrees. On the cool end you don't want it to drop below high-mid sixties. I've seen a lot of people basically say 75-77 is the sweet spot. 

Again this isn't an exhaustive list and I strongly suggest pangea's forums because there is a lot of more in-depth info on there. Hope this help a little.

----------

_GiddyGoat_ (09-24-2017),_Potatoren_ (09-24-2017)

----------

